# Fehler: ShellExecuteEX fehlgeschlagen; Code 1155



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2015)

Seit ein paar Tagen taucht diese Fehlermeldung immer wieder bei mir auf. 
Hätte irgendjemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Etwa zur selben Zeit wurde auch Chrome bei mir instabil und stürzt desöfteren ab, was bisher eigentlich nicht vorgekommen ist. 

Vielleicht weiß ja irgendjemand Rat. 

System steht in meiner Signatur, OS ist Win 8.1. 

Grüße


----------



## Leob12 (30. Januar 2015)

Hat keiner eine Lösung? 
Teilweise macht es mir da 25 Fenster auf -.-


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (30. Januar 2015)

Riecht nach Adware. Gerade weil es deinen Browser mit beeinflusst. Es gibt Adware, die sich an Hooks bedienen, um unabhängig von der Browserkonfiguration die Startseite oder Werbeeinblendungen zu manipulieren. Wenn diese Adware nicht vollständig und sauber entfernt wurde, kann es zu so einem Fehler kommen.

Versuch mal mit dem AdwCleaner zu schauen, ob noch Adware drauf ist und entferne sie damit: https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/
Danach schau mal nach defekten Autostarts mit Autoruns: https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx
Entferne damit am besten mal alle gelben Einträge.

Überprüfe auchmal, ob noch Anwendungen auf dem System installiert sind, die auf Adware hindeuten könnten.


----------



## Schnitzel_Heinz (24. März 2015)

HIi. Lass einfach mal deinen Virenscanner durchlaufen und dann dürfte es ne Ad- oder Malware finden. Mein Kaspersky hat sofoert etwas gefunden und nun geht wieder alles perfekt.


----------

